# I need to loose weight



## June Mary (May 29, 2017)

Can anyone suggest where I can find a diet plan , meal ideas . I am type 2 and need to loose around 5 stone. Thankyou.


----------



## Copepod (May 29, 2017)

Welcome, June May.
I can't help you from personal experience, as I've never been above BMI 26. However, I hope others will be along with suggestions. Many have found organisations such as Weight Watchers and Slimming World are helpful. In some areas, GPs can refer people who have type 2 diabetes and need to lose weight to such schemes to reduce costs.


----------



## Pine Marten (May 29, 2017)

Hi June Mary. I haven't used Swimming World or Weight Watchers but others here have. Have you reduced carbs such as bread, pasta, rice and potatoes? Going low carb, and increasing exercise helps.


----------



## pav (May 29, 2017)

I also need to loose a fair bit weight and the DN requested that I redo the EXERT course as the content has changed, going away from high carb content to more on the lines of low carb eating, she also suggested I see one of the health trainers, don't know if you need a referral off your doc or if you can make contact your self in your area as it appears to vary across the country.


----------



## goosey (May 29, 2017)

Hi
I do SW with good results but also low carbing


----------



## Stitch147 (May 30, 2017)

I lost 7 stone following weight watchers.


----------



## goosey (May 30, 2017)

Stitch147 said:


> I lost 7 stone following weight watchers.


Well done, thats fantastic


----------

